# primark murcia



## rangitoto (Apr 25, 2011)

anyone know if there is a bus service from murcia bus station


----------



## rangitoto (Apr 25, 2011)

sorry should have said to primark


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

There is a tram service which I would assume goes from/to/by the bus station.


----------

